

Apple Brands Siri as "Beta" - maxcho
http://maxcho.com/2011/10/apple-ships-a-beta/

======
IanMikutel
Overall, it may be very telling that Apple labeled Siri as "Beta" because it
could very well be that most of the above could still come true in months and
years to come. Apple invested $200 million to purchase Siri, and most, if not
all, of the original team from acquisition has stayed at Apple to continue
working on the product. Time will tell but I still believe Siri (they still
ought to come up with a better name) has a lot of room to grow.

